# Secret Santa HINT THREAD!!!!



## REO (Nov 2, 2012)

Each year after I send out the names, we have this thread!

Here we go!

 

Here is the yearly Secret Santa HINT THREAD!!! It's tradition!

 

Why?? For FUN, of course!!! 






 

Yes, I sent your hints to your Santas, but some times you think of something to add. And SOME people didn't include any hints!

Well, what meanies! 





 

COME ON!!!! Have a HEART, give a HINT!!! 





 

Your Santas will be watching this thread to see if YOU (*yes YOU!) *posted something for them to read!

 

If you signed up, POST here NOW!!!

 

All names have been emailed out. I need 1 more person to let me know they got it! 

 

*WHEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! Here we go!!!!! HO HO HO!!!!*




 :BananaHappy 



 :BananaHappy 



 :BananaHappy 



 :BananaHappy 

*As always, if you need help with anything, email ME and I'll help! If you do email, PLEASE include your forum name so I know who you are!!!!!*

*If you have not answered me that you got my "name email" please do reply! If you didn't get my email, look in your junk folder! If you still can't find it, email me with your forum name and I'll send it again! **[email protected]* 

If you still want the sign up thread for the info it has, here is the link to it!

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=130954

.


----------



## dixie_belle (Nov 2, 2012)

OK, I just realized I may not have give such great hints, especially after reading the hints from my person so this may be a tad better.

I'm 56 (but if you tell anyone I'll have to kill you)

I have four little mini horses. They are pets only - no showing here.

And I have one little mini donkey.

I've also got four cats and two dogs.

And then there's the chickens: 3 hens and 1 rooster.

I've collected chickens for as long as I can remember. My kitchen is full of chickens of every size and shape. Some have even escaped from the kitchen and can be found in the livingroom, bedroom, bathroom and various other rooms. I even have a mechanical rooster who plays the chicken dance (duh) and moves his wings. He has been known to come with us on a cruise! Did I mention that I love chickens?

Let's see, my other hobbies: I love puzzles, I quilt, I cook (even have my own cookbook which my daughters will get as a Christmas gift), I read just about anything except romance - favorite is probably science fiction and historical novels.

We have antique vehicles that we take to car shows in the summers. I think I've posted pictures on here of them.

We are both retired (well hubby works part time telecommuting to his old job in Texas). We live on a 17 acre farm in Western Kentucky. We've "gone green" with reduced energy consumption and solar panels. Haven't had a utility bill in almost 2 years now. We conserve, conserve, conserve.

I'm typically a penny pincher. LOL. I'll do anything for anyone but rarely take the time to do anything for myself. So maybe some good smelling soaps would be nice? To pamper myself for once.

But pretty much anything you send will be vastly appreciated. My kids are struggling - they are in Texas and we are here in Kentucky. Holidays are very small for us and we typically don't do much for each other. I mean, at our age we already have everything we need.

Maybe this helped.....maybe not but I tried.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Nov 2, 2012)

Well I think I gave my SS *alot *to go on but here are a few things for ya! lol!

I love nail polish of *all* *c**o**l**o**r**s**!*

I also love Bath and Body Works stuff! Those little travel size body sprays and hand sanitizers are the best!! I like all the scents! If you like it I'd like it!

Earings(i think I said that in my email??)

I read Stephen King books and collect his hard covers. If you have a used book store or resale shop near you I'd love to add to my collection!

Oh and I also love those little tiny perfumes!

ANYTHING from my SS's heart is just perfect for me!!! Thanks SS!!!

And Thank you Robin for doing this



your the best!

_as per Robins request....(hehehe_

Books I don't have

Carrie Salem's lot, It, Misery,The Tommyknockers,The Dark Half,

The Shining, The Talisman, Geralds Game, The Colorado Kid, Lissy's story

Cujo, Christine, Duma Key, Thinner, The Running Man, Night Shift,Skeleton Crew

There is ALOT more I don't have but don't be afraid if you see one to get it! I don't mind doubles!!! LOL!!


----------



## REO (Nov 2, 2012)

Leya, maybe you should list the books you don't already have?





*I hope EVERYONE in the SS posts here!!!*

*That means me too LOL.*

*Hmmmm*

*I love my horses of course! *

*I adore anything with my boys Nort or Pooka on it! Especially coffee mugs!*

*I collect coffee mugs!*

*I LOVE Kliban Cat! (google it)*

*Love the Pink Panther! The CAT not the movie*

*Love Titanic! The SHIP not the movie.*

*Love & collect Archie Digest comics!*

*Santa, reindeer*

*Wizard of Oz*

*Silly off the wall things*

*Art!*

*I collect figural salt & pepper shakers!*

*I've loved & drooled over these shakers for years! **http://www.chicksaddlery.com/page/CDS/PROD/9900/WD3477*

.

NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!

.


----------



## Ashley (Nov 2, 2012)

I hope mine posts because I need ideas!


----------



## REO (Nov 2, 2012)

Ashley, I bet your Santa is hoping YOU will post hints here too!





COME ON EVERYONE! If you signed up, POST hints here!


----------



## Zipper (Nov 2, 2012)

I dont ever know what to list that I like.

I like almost everything but dont like red.

I love horse related anything as we dont have lots of miniature stuff here.

I love coffee mugs.

I love horse related picture frames.

Horse magnets for your fridges

I have been looking for a show number clip to show my number on my back. They

are hard to find here.

Anything will do.

Happy shopping everyone.....


----------



## MindyLee (Nov 2, 2012)

I gave a pretty detailed list but here it is again (at least what I think I wrote)+ more...

nice writing pens for work, farrier books, cochin bantam books, neatherland dwarf bunny books, feathers, (not demestic birds)as I make dreamcatchers, iris flowers, mini horse stuff, camo or hunting stuff, bryer horses (old ones from flea markets), real butterflies in the glass (old flea market stuff again) lil note pads for work (pocket size) show prep stuff, nice hoof picks with brushes, good hand/body lotions for really dry skin, and almonds/cashues!

not a fan of mint or holiday theme stuff.

ohhh almost forgot, a million $$$

(wait, I think we all would want that!)

LOL!


----------



## newtominis (Nov 2, 2012)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm Hints...............................

I just got one mini, Teddy bear. He's a year and a half old gelding. I collect snowglobes, and love anything horsey. I guess that doesn't exactly narrow things down:O Teddy has a blue halter and two blue leadropes...but he doesn't have horse shampoo!

I like Non horsey stuff too though!


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 2, 2012)

I didn't give much hint .I love anything horse relative LOL.After we lost of house to house fire in 09 I am thankful for whatever I get


----------



## Boss Mare (Nov 2, 2012)

I think I did a decent job giving hints. I am a very easy to please person.

I have five minis and one biggie. Pets only / don't show. Anything horse related.

I own / love three dachshunds and a pointer / beagle mix.

I am also a dog groomer by profession and work at a boarding kennel, anything dog related or grooming related.

I love music, download from iTunes.

I also love throw blankets. My favorite colors are black, red, tan, brown, grey.. And animal prints.

Photo frames are nice too. Black, silver or oak. I love taking pictures.


----------



## REO (Nov 3, 2012)

I forgot! I also love fridge magnets!


----------



## fancyshadow (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi,

I think I sent the wrong forum name to Robin for Fancyshadow. It may have said Fancysummer. This is Dave's wife and I sometimes mess things up. LOL

Some things I know he likes were in the email.

He likes lounge pants size large. Also t-shirts size 2x. ball cap with horse on it. 32oz drink mug. He carries soda or something all the time. New mouse pad. He is always putting scented wax into the melting pot on his desk so more of that would be nice. He isn't much into flower scents. Likes bakery scents or pines--He likes word find books in the larger size--about the size of a piece of printer paper--not the little books. He likes mixed nuts and milk chocolate. Nothing spicy or sweet--mainly salty. He loves his dogs so a chewy treat for them is always good (we have 4 in the house) He has a throw blanket on him all winter cause we keep the house cool so a new one is good. He does wear warm booties in the house all winter also--his shoe size is 11.

All I can think of at the moment.


----------



## candycar (Nov 3, 2012)

*I gave some hints already, but if my SS needs more info, here goes!*

*I pretty much stay at home and take care of all the critters, so I'm not a fancy-get made-up and go-out person.*

*I do a lot of yard work and farm maintenance, for me and others. *

*I don't really collect anything anymore unless you count cuts, scrapes and bruises LOL!*

*Anything horse or mini related is welcome*

*Your favorite grooming product, tool, or whatever thing makes your day easier. *

*I love trying new things, especially if they are "endorsed by the user". *

*Home made crafts, or sweets are treasured.*


----------



## Ashley (Nov 3, 2012)

Im pretty easy actually. Would prefer something for Mya, she is in size 12-18 months. OR if my santa would rather get me something then I like kitchen gadgets, recipe books......maybe a hand made one with your fav recipes as well as the forum favs that have been mentioned. I do have a scentsy melter so any wax for that would be good too.


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 3, 2012)

I put a bunch of stuff in my email, but will list things here also. I like t-shirts (have lots of sweatshirts--don't need those) in size 2x. Love having something horsie on them. Don't really wear jewelry, but do wear a blingy bracelet when I can. Like throw blankets cause we keep it cool in the house. Love milk chocolate--especially the kind I will not buy for myself because of cost. I do a lot of quick bread baking in various size pans. Could use the regular size loaf pan and the very mini size. Also like unusual cupcake shape pans--lol--like the fun. Muffins are so fun in shapes. Like scented wax or oils for our scentsy pot. I do a lot of crocheting so a few fun colors (I like to mix things up so even left over yarn is great--even a garage sale or flea market find) would be great. Always love fun and unusual ink pens. When working at shows, I will mostly use purple or black ink, but any ink will get used. I need a new mouse pad. Mine is getting a bit ratty. I keep working on my hair so can always use some pretties for that. OH, yea--I use millions (ok, maybe hundreds  of post it notes. Whenever I need to remember something, I post it on my computer screen. (In front of my nose so I won't forget). We don't decorate for Christmas, but have several neat ornaments from past Christmas pinned on my desk so an ornament will work, but nothing big. Have 3 little dogs and a bigger one that all love special doggy treats.


----------



## REO (Nov 3, 2012)

I knew right away that you put the wrong name in your hubby's sign up. I corrected it and sent it out the right way.

No worries Angie!


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm easy to please. I mostly like the excitement of giving and getting from someone you might not know very well on the forum. I think I gave a few hints in my email but you can't ever go wrong with lime green


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 3, 2012)

REO said:


> I knew right away that you put the wrong name in your hubby's sign up. I corrected it and sent it out the right way.
> 
> No worries Angie!


You are good at your job, Robin. Thanks


----------



## REO (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks Angie!





I somewhere have records of the SS going back the (I think) 9 years I've done this. I stay on top of things, trying my best to make this fun for everyone! Though to match people up, I only go back to 2007 and make sure that I don't match up those that have been matched up before. It is very labor intensive! A labor of love!

I take my job very seriously! People enjoying SS and the other fun things here at LB mean a lot to me!


----------



## sfmini (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm pretty easy, if my SS is international I would love anything unique to your homeland.

Wear a 3x top.

Love strongly scented candles in pine (we have a Christmas tree farm), gardenia, those fresh air scents, anything Welsh Corgi (I have both breeds), wacky brightly colored coffee mugs, colorful wool crew socks.

Food wise, I like most things, milk but not dark chocolate, no coconut. I LOVE gingerbread cookies.

I make beaded jewelry so unique beads would be great.

Hope this helps but don't feel limited to this list, you might have something else wonderful in mind and that would be awesome as well.


----------



## SHANA (Nov 4, 2012)

For whomever got my name a few more ideas. I have 2 registered border collies, Shefdale Rusty and Shefdale Aisha, as well as a cat, Oreo. I have 2 sons, Noah who will be 4 in March and Micah who will be 2 in January. I have been married six years now to a great guy named Terry. I have miniature horses, shetland ponies and 1 arabian. I have a sweet tooth and I do love surprises. I am pretty easy to please.


----------



## Feather1414 (Nov 5, 2012)

I hope the hints in my e-mail were good enough, but just in case.

Seriously, I am always cold. Warm socks, gloves, hats are appreciated. I have size 9 feet.

I'm really not a big candy/chocolate fan although I do love orange chocolate. I also like mint a lot (not mint chocolate though).

I enjoy cute sayings (nothing religious please) and encouraging words.

Picture frames always go to good use in this house.

Hair accessories are a favorite - my hair is very long.

I also LOOOOOOOVEEEE coffee.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Nov 5, 2012)

Okay this is my first year and I amd SOOO excited!!! In my list, I included for my little mini stud : *Tail bag, leg wraps, sleazy sleeper, mane keeper (he's 35 inches tall and 320 lbs+/-), shipping boots, bareback pad, harness bag, stud muffins treats. *

*I hope this is good information. My favorite color for him is bright red, but being a buckskin paint, he looks really good in blues (electric, aqua, royal, etc) and black. He is my only mini, but I have 2 big horses as well and love EVERYTHING to do with horses. I collect Breyers and other models, love anything with horses on it, love to groom the horses, and spoil them. I have long hair myself and LOVE bling. I would love to have a hair accessory for a show. Bling in ANY form is good  No bling is good too. I am not picky. Love clinton anderson training and tack. I'll be excited with whatever you decide ;-)Thanks soo much in advance to my Santa. MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL early!*


----------



## painted_perfection (Nov 5, 2012)

I love metal art such as stuff made from horse shoes and shoeing nails..candles baked goodies-- anything chocolate..we raise mini Aussie and love stuff for them .. we ha've 40 amha minis and show farm colors are bright pink purple lime green ect. With daisy..yes we are bright and cheerful. House is all country with metal art crosses and horses everywhere..also llove wind chimes....that should make shopping

easy....

I love metal art such as stuff made from horse shoes and shoeing nails..candles baked goodies-- anything chocolate..we raise mini Aussie and love stuff for them .. we ha've 40 amha minis and show farm colors are bright pink purple lime green ect. With daisy..yes we are bright and cheerful. House is all country with metal art crosses and horses everywhere..also llove wind chimes....that should make shopping

easy....

I love metal art such as stuff made from horse shoes and shoeing nails..candles baked goodies-- anything chocolate..we raise mini Aussie and love stuff for them .. we ha've 40 amha minis and show farm colors are bright pink purple lime green ect. With daisy..yes we are bright and cheerful. House is all country with metal art crosses and horses everywhere..also llove wind chimes....that should make shopping

easy....

I love metal art such as stuff made from horse shoes and shoeing nails..candles baked goodies-- anything chocolate..we raise mini Aussie and love stuff for them .. we ha've 40 amha minis and show farm colors are bright pink purple lime green ect. With daisy..yes we are bright and cheerful. House is all country with metal art crosses and horses everywhere..also llove wind chimes....that should make shopping

easy....


----------



## happy appy (Nov 5, 2012)

Well I gave some suggestions but I will add I have been looking for a show number clip to show my number on my back and a driving apron.

I’m size 8-10 in pants and have a 34 inseam, not sure if my SS is handy but I’d love a driving apron??? My colors are rust, browns, earth tones to match my sorrel mini and the wood on my cart.

Really anything horse related is great. I love reading driving books and magazines. I think my horses have everything that they will ever need in the way of tack. I don't have a huge sweet tooth but wont turn my nose up at it either. I try to set a good example for my husband that is an extremely easy keeper.

I hope this helps!


----------



## New mini (Nov 5, 2012)

I am also very easy as I love anything horse related. I have just the one drving mini. I also have dogs. I collect Santa Clases for decorations here around the house. Have a Christmas tree that needs new things for decorations. I live in NE Ohio and it gets cold up here during the winter so could use anything to keep me warm. Hope this helps if my list was not good for you.

Thanks Robin I love doing this each year.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Nov 5, 2012)

Okay....so I'm finally checking in!!

Dear Secret Santa---I HAVE NOT been very good this year (you know why) however, I did make amends and would like a gift, please??!!






I am new to miniatures, have the one cremello stallion, and would LOVE LOVE LOVE to have any old miniature information available. I thrive on research, so hope you might be able to send me old magazines, advertising flyers, pedigree articles, etc. that are miniature horse related. I collect odd tea cups/saucers with a focus on roses/flowers. I'm still trying to find a squeaky toy that Lucky (my Jack Russell) can't gnaw the squeaker out of in 3 1/2 seconds!!



I'm not sure what the adopt-a-cat would like...... I do like to write, so nice pens or paper are fine--I usually pick up most of the things I like at Goodwill and thrift stores, and don't mind receiving from there! As I mentioned farm colors are willow green/gold/scarlet, my favorite color is willow green, I like dragons too (hence the farm name, Dragons Wish) and homemade anything is very much appreciated. The only allergy I have is to wheat products...but chocolate is YUUUUUUUUMMMMMYYYY!! Ooooohhh, almost forgot, I love family recipes too....

I do have a few geegaws I've collected, most that I have is just unusual stuff--things you don't see often, but are cute none-the-less (think ceramic flying pig ornament



).

Again, THANK YOU SANTA, and I'll do better next year!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 5, 2012)

I really like to receive things unique to where my SS lives.

I really like handmade things.

I like socks.

I don't like to cook--I do it out of necessity but I'd rather play outside.

Books might not be good; I am picky about books.

I am a sewing button collector. Any ol' dirty can/jar/bag of buttons makes my heart go pitter patter.


----------



## JanBKS (Nov 5, 2012)

A not so expensive show halter, that may cost to much..............

If candy I like Dove Chocolates,no nuts

Shirt size is XL

gloves ,,I have long fingers so not small for sure

Winter hat , the kind I think they are knitted with ear covers , they look like a knit hat with ear covers

and they usually tie, I got one a few years ago at Tractor Supply I think.

What I really need is another rope halter Mini size, I do not keep halters on mine but use the rope ones when they need tending.

I have 15 mini's, I am done breeding, back and hips to bad now, I also have 4 Quarter horses all my horse have been with me since they were babies except fora few I bought from Seven Acre's.

That's all I can think of right now.

Thanks Reo you are the Best 

Thank You My Secret Santa.


----------



## Sheri Hill (Nov 5, 2012)

To my Secret Santa;

I like horsie stuff, Appaloosa, Pinto, Pintaloosa and blue eyes are my fave. I also like good smelling homemade soaps and lotions. Pretty horse fabric. (I prefer prints of just horses and not saddles or horseshoes etc..) socks with horses on them. Colors I like are purple, teals, greens, browns. Homemade items. A nice horse brush. I like Crosses. I also like green mossy oak camo with some pink. Hope this helps 

Thanks Santa!!





LOL

Merry Christmas!

God Bless!

Sheri Hill


----------



## markadoodle (Nov 5, 2012)

Okay, let's see.

I love coffee and chocolate, hehe

I always love new halters, I have a new colt named "Chevy" who fits in a size small halter - his color is teal/turquoise. I also have a filly "Jazz" she fits in a medium, she has a few colors - everything looks amazing on her! - sky blue, soft/baby pink, purple and raspberry .\

I LOVE good smelling candles!

*But I will be so appreciative of anything!*


----------



## zoey829 (Nov 5, 2012)

Yippeee I love this time of yr!!!

If my SS needs more ideas, I would also love warm socks!!!! I forgot how cold it gets!!!! Or maybe a tostie hat!!!!!


----------



## Lloydyne (Nov 5, 2012)

I think I gave my SS a good list but after reading these I will try and list a few more. I really don't do chocolate, I'm not really into sweets. I do wear xxl tops but it's not from sweets.....lol. If my SS is international I would like something from your homeland. I am a blingy kind of girl (over the hill lady)..even my Harley has bling all over it. My harness has bling on it too. Anything lil horse is fun. My living room is full of antiques and I love brick and brack for that room. Any little thing that is old I can find a place for it . I really enjoy the giving more than the receiving but this is fun.oh yeah, I do have pierced ears.


----------



## shadowpaints (Nov 5, 2012)

hmmm hints...

well i LOVE coffee and chocolate, i collect christmas stuff, and love to recieve something from my santas area!

no lotions or soaps please, not fond of flowery things.

we have 5 shelties, a doberman, a lab and 2 chi's.

teacup sized girly dog clothes would be awesome, my smaller chi is only a pound and a half!!

we have 25 miniature horses and recently got our first shetland!

i will love anything i am sure!


----------



## twister (Nov 5, 2012)

I love anything horsey, anything Golden Retriever, I love coffee mugs with dogs on or horses, I love dark chocolate, I love paints I mean real paints the artsy type lol. I love Catherine Cookson novels, I love J.D. Robb novels....


----------



## twister (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh I forgot to mention, my size is medium tshirts and sweatshirts. I love anything horse related or dogs, Golden retrievers etc, thats all for now


----------



## ShashwatAcres (Nov 5, 2012)

Lets see I love my morning coffee, I have 2 dogs a sheltie( seirra) and a chihuahua(logan) I have 3 kids and 4 miniatures I love blue not really sure what else lol


----------



## Reble (Nov 5, 2012)

So happy to have joined in the fun this year, missed last year..

I have 6 miniature horses 30"- 34"

most of my horses color : black and white

dewormer is always needed prefer Ivermectin

Jewlery is nice: (silver) have pierced ears.

chocolate with peanuts

bath towel

short story books to read to my grand daughter who is 4 years old

Daily planner for the new year

Hope this helps my special secret santa..


----------



## frostedpineminis (Nov 6, 2012)

Alright, been a little busy so havent posted more hints and I am so sorry. Let me see, I cant remember what I said in my email so if I repeat I am sorry



I am 25 years old and am so excited for this secret santa!!!

I love cool socks, fuzzy, colorful or cool designs

I love all of my miniature horses ( i have 27) all are AMHA 29 inches to 34 inches and anything for them is cool, I always love grooming things, kind of infatuated with it ( brushes, cowboy magic, combs, other products)

both my horses and I love treats haha they love just about anything, I usually feed them the mini sized apple wafers and I like mint/choc, not a big fan of dark chocolate.

My favorite colors are yellow and pink but I love all bright colors.

I can always use halters and leads

I usually have lots of coffee cups and calendars so those dont usually get used around here but I wont object





Oh and we just started decorating our tree with ceramic cowboy boot ornaments from all over, not sure how easy they are to find but anything western is good too

hope that helps


----------



## Tammy Breckenridge (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey my ss posted some more great ideas for her gift! 




 :ThumbUp Im glad I checked in!

So for myself I guess hmmmmm,

Well I only have 2 minis at the house now they are both overs and both bay (Ian and Fly are their names) 



 I do show them although not as much as I would like.

Im on dialysis so no chocolate or nuts please I love them and will eat them and then my lab work will be off and my nurse will be lecturing 



 me!

I am a dog groomer and have 2 dogs so anything doggie or lil horse related is great.

I love knitting and sewing so any yarn or fabric ect.

I also love reading, historicals, murder mystries, just about anything.

Well hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## HPFminis (Nov 6, 2012)

This is so fun!!!

I cant wait to go shopping this weekend



Got my SS kids too... so this should be alot of fun 

Oh, so where do I begin.... I LOVE ANYTHING!!! haha... anything horse related anyways. Our barn colors are Black, Purple, and Pink.. All of our barn halters are usually black, but my lead ropes come in a variety of colors..lol Those are always the hardest thing to keep track of around here. I swear they just grow little legs and walk off so I can never find them. Horse grooming products are always welcomed, and books, DVDs and anything to gain more knowledge are fun too!

Happy Shopping Everyone!!!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Nov 6, 2012)

I also love anything horse related. I love to decorate for christmas(thats about the only holiday I decorate for) I have big horses and of course minis. I love anything with Aussies on it. My australian shepards is my baby. She doesnt know she is a dog. My house is decorated in horses so like i said anything with a horse on it is perfect for me. I really like anything not a hard person to buy for at all.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Nov 6, 2012)

I also love anything horse related. I love to decorate for christmas(thats about the only holiday I decorate for) I have big horses and of course minis. I love anything with Aussies on it. My australian shepards is my baby. She doesnt know she is a dog. My house is decorated in horses so like i said anything with a horse on it is perfect for me. I really like anything not a hard person to buy for at all.


----------



## anoki (Nov 6, 2012)

REO reminded me to post on here (Thanks Robin!!)!

Soo here's a list about me:

I breed and show *Cardigan* Welsh Corgis (they are not the same as Pembroke Welsh Corgis)-currently own 7, well actually 8 with the new pup, and hopefully soon to be 9





I ride Dressage and own 2 horses (16 hh +).

I also like sheep related things-goes with the herding dogs





I have a sweet tooth...and LOVE chocolate & most candies (not black licorice though)

I knit and LOVE doing puzzles (the harder the better).

I also like smelly candles (sweet or floral....I have a wide assortment of bath & body works candles



)

Happy shopping!





~kathryn


----------



## flashsnewmom (Nov 6, 2012)

Okay, I finally have a few minutes to post some hints.

1.) some clothes (i.e. full body or hoodies) for my horses - they are all between 34 and 36 inches.

2.) some flat back buckets

3.) bucket straps

4.) any books on horses

5.) showing supplies (i.e. show sheen, miracle groom, healthy hair, clear or black hoof polish)

barn colors are blue and red

Hope that helps!!

Happy shopping to all!!


----------



## cassie (Nov 6, 2012)

Reo reminded me to pop in here too... don't think my secret santa has popped in here yet... she gave me some pretty good ideas... but any more would be very helpful



love doing all this shopping stuff hehe.

for the secret santa who has me, I think I gave some good ideas... but here are a few more ideas for you...

love anything blingy



anything purple and cute



love soft toys and have a collection at my work desk (looking at them right now lol) a nice little soft toy horse would be cute to add... (if you could find something that looks like any of my ponies that would be mega awesome!

. Penny: chestnut flaxen with white face (mini horse) . . Suzie silver bay (mini pony) . Finn Dark bay (mini pony) . Smartie bay with white star (Aussie stock horse)

umm, what else...

love getting any kind of jewlerry... ooh I actually just broke my anklet ....



so if you can find any that are nice and cheap



would love one of them hehe.

if you need any more info contact Robin and she can contact me





have fun shopping everyone



think I have to include something Aussie for my secret santa hehe, this will be fun! (no I don't think a baby kangaroo will be allowed to travel post ) LOL


----------



## a mini dream come true (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh Wow! What great ideas. Everyone has given great hints for their SS. Thanks Robin for reminding me to post some hints.

I know I gave some in my e-mail, but lets see if I can remember.

I quilt so horse themed fabric is great. I have 12 minis ranging in size from 28" to 38". Oh wait two of those are foals and they are smaller.

Lead ropes they *do sprout legs *like someone else said.

I'm currently training one for obstical so books on training would be nice.

Coffee is my mainstay. Love collecting to go cups.

Really just about anything would be great. Will be thrilled with what ever my SS decides.


----------



## Kira98 (Nov 6, 2012)

Ok so i know i gave a list to REO to send out and my memory is horrible lol i forgot what i told her.

Im pretty easy to please actually i LOVE HORSEY RELATED STUFF



from orniments decor and pics. I have only full

size horses no more minis for me right now



I own and stand a paint stud (my avitar) my farm colors are teal and black

I have 3 sentsy warmers so yep i love that stuff



any strong candles too and candy chocolate

I LOVE getting stuff from where my ss lives ( from the town or local school etc. )

SWEATSHIRTS i like xl or xxl big comfy sweatshirts i can wear while at the barn. same size in a t shirt

I show halter horses and have a Lounge Line Trail in Hand prospect at the moment

I have 5 horses 5 dogs (2jack russells, aussie, a old black lab heeler mix and a big black lab pit mix)

I LOVE TO BAKE & COOK so cookbooks and stuff ROCKs

I collect decorative crosses in all sizes and colors i have a wall for them

not sure what else but anything my ss sends I will like



its the thought that counts !

really would like a fleece slinky hood in small/medium(600-800lb) but i have no idea how much they cost of were to find one


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 7, 2012)

I forgot to add that I love white chocolate. Doesn't matter if it is with nuts or plain but don't like it messed up with other flavors like a fruit or something.


----------



## chandab (Nov 7, 2012)

Sent a fairly long list when I sent my e-mail, so not sure if there would be much to add, except... Absolutely no green and no orange.

I love hot chocolate, love horses (especially Arabians and minis), love Australian Shepherds, love chocolate candy (absolutely no peanuts). I wear an XL in t-shirts and sweatshirts. My minis mostly wear XL mini halters, everyone has their own color halter, but we like navy blue, royal blue, purple, teal, and multi-color. I'm tall so prefer longer lead ropes, like at least 8' long. I really don't need more candles, my BIL stocks me up every Christmas. But, I do love Bath and Body works, my current fav scent is Butterfly Flower and their new Country Chic is pretty good.


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 7, 2012)

My secret santa has been taken care of order is in process for deliver by end of Nov.I hope my person enjoys What I send

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year

From MBHorses


----------



## dixie_belle (Nov 9, 2012)

My box of goodies is in the mail.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Nov 9, 2012)

Mine was sent out on the 7th! Now I'm just impatiently watching the tracking on it!



Hehehehe! I hope my SS enjoys everything!


----------



## chandab (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow, you guys are on the ball. I'm not nearly that quick, I'm still in shopping mode.


----------



## Ashley (Nov 9, 2012)

I cant even get to shopping mode when I dont know what to shop for.....grrr


----------



## Royal Crescent (Nov 9, 2012)

I am an animal lover and presently have 3 horses, one cat, and three dogs. My little Papillon, Ginger is my baby and goes with me everywhere. I love to get things from around the country. When I travel, I get magnets from places I visit. My barn color is royal blue. I also like pretty kitchen towels.


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 9, 2012)

I love anything horse relative.I have minis horses.I love all colors,black pinto,appy and buckskin are some of my favorites. I love the blue eyed ones



.My minis are 34 inches and under.I have three dogs and three cats



.Everyone calls me Horse LOVER,Because they are my LOVE There is so much Nice horse things.


----------



## Ashley (Nov 9, 2012)

I just thought of something. Reading through this post many people ask for horse things, maybe posting farm names/animal names might help? I know when I had horses I loved having their names on things, but maybe im just weird?


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 10, 2012)

Ashley that sounds good.

My minis names are Elvis black pinto stud, Echo buckskin mare,Gracie White appy, Fancy sorrel pinto mare, Mia Black pinto mare,This are for sale/trade Duffy Palomino stud and 2012 fillies Temperance and Jasmine

My dogs our BB, Paris and New York(that is my daughter dog) and Ella, GG and Emerest the cats(outside cats )

My farm name is Paint By Numbers Ranch.

Thanks Melissa


----------



## jacks'thunder (Nov 11, 2012)

Ashley said:


> I just thought of something. Reading through this post many people ask for horse things, maybe posting farm names/animal names might help? I know when I had horses I loved having their names on things, but maybe im just weird?


Nope thats not weird at all! I think it would be cool to have my guys/gals name on something!






Minis- *Jack*-silver dapple, *Sonny*- palonimo pintoish(both Boys), *Red* -sorrel, *Dottie* -light palomino,(both girls)

My morgan biggie- *Riley*(boy)


----------



## MiniAddict21 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sorry to my Santa. My computer died and I just got a new one. I love ANYTHING horse related. Esp things with Miniatures on them. I just got a Beagle his name is Tank. Plan on rabbit hunting



I have two Mini's. I have cats and love things with cats on them. I love books esp. horse training related. Would love to get a book that was just about Miniature horse training, nail polishes, make up. Anything really



I will love anything I get. I do like candies but they have to be sugar free since I am a diabetic


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 13, 2012)

Well, I did give hints for my Secret Santa....I never know what to give for hints...

Our stable name is WeeThreeMinis, I have 4 minis: Fleur, Eddy, Peek and Duke.

Suggestions: love books (horse related, mystery, supernatural),

my fav colour is purple, my size 2x-3x depends

anything from the CMHR sales barn

could use a nice number clip for shows,

anything horsey is fun

I like puzzles

lead ropes

horse treats

enjoy horse racing: standardbred and thoroughbred

anything homemade

Hope that helps.


----------



## srpwildrose (Nov 14, 2012)

Christmas is coming up fast.




:run





From my SS I would like some decor for my new house....blues in livingroom and reds in the kitchen.

Anything horsie would be awesome.

Also have dachshunds....love my doxies!


----------



## SampleMM (Nov 15, 2012)

Okay, I'm sorry secret santa but I've been sick.





My farm name is Sample's Majestic Miniatures

My stallion's name is LM Idols Watch Me Like A Hawk

I like anything really.......can be handmade/homemade.

I wears scarves all the time in the fall and winter.

I like anything blingy.

I enjoy candles

I hope I've helped my secret santa but trust me, I will love whatever I receive.


----------



## REO (Nov 15, 2012)

She's having trouble logging on to post so this post is for *Louise*'s Santa!

I AM REALLY EASY TO PLEASE. I DO LIKE CHRISTMAS TREE ORNAMENTS ( HORSE) ALSO LIKE ANYTHING COUNTRY MADE IN THE STATE THAT THEY ARE FROM.BASICALLY ANYTHING HORSE RELATED .

MY FARM COLORS ARE RED AND BLACK.

LIKE ANYTHING HORSE RELATED.

CHRISTMAS TREE ORNAMENTS

SOMETHING FROM THE AREA THAT THEY ARE FROM.

HOMEMADE ITEMS

PLEASE NOTHING SCENTED LIKE CANDLES.


----------



## happy appy (Nov 16, 2012)

I have mine already to go out Monday. I hope she like it!


----------



## justjinx (Nov 19, 2012)

I know I am late giving ideas, though I did give some when I signed up--I apologize to my secret santa. I am really not fussy at all but here are some ideas.....

Foot warmers, Horse or Goat treats, Dog rawhides (made in USA), trail mix,  Size mini LARGE hot pink halter, hot chocolate mixes, brown women's jersey gloves (i go through alot of these), anything handmade-i love handmade gifts. Christmas ornaments are always fun. My new stallion, Little King's Super Sonic, has lime green as his stable color and he could use a mini size Medium adjustable halter. A round bridle tag with his name for a halter would be alot of fun too. And of course, chocolate is always a treat! LOL my entourage consists of my schipperke, Little Bear, my tortie cat, Eclispse, a herd of myotonic goats that I breed and show, and some minis, of course! Anything at all will be greatly appreciated! jennifer


----------



## Boss Mare (Nov 20, 2012)

Already sent my gift.


----------



## flashsnewmom (Nov 21, 2012)

I just put mine in the mail. Delivery confirmation says she will get it on Friday. Hope she loves everything in there. I love this time of year.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Nov 24, 2012)

Okay everyone I am mailing out my gifts today...that is right I said gifts! My person will receive four items total and I think the main one will make her run and buck for joy!!








*MERRY* *CHRISTMAS* Y'all and keep the updates on your gifts going out and coming in coming!!! I love to see them!


----------



## REO (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey guys! I know several people have gotten their gifts! I started the *got gift* thread! I'll be unpinning this one! BUT I've put a link to this thread in that topic so you can still read the hints!





But from now on, please post in the new thread!


----------

